# Battery Breakthrough?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Well they are still in the lab but if it works we are talking a bit better energy density than existing LiIon; 2 minute recharge times (if you have a big enough cable); and 10,000 cycles. New anode replaces carbon anode in existing battery designs, so could be incorporated into existing battery lines for slight price increase.

*Breakthrough batteries last 20 years, charge 70 percent in two minutes*


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

As much as I would like to believe it, I smell a Chi-Com rat looking for pigeons to pluck.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunking said:


> As much as I would like to believe it, I smell a Chi-Com rat looking for pigeons to pluck.


As certain as I am that one of these breakthroughs will work, I am equally certain that more of them are just as you suspect.

Doesn't matter, I'm not investing until I see proof...


----------

